
Ask HN: Million Dollar Idea - adblu
Hi. I am looking for million dollar (GBP ( PLN worst case scenario)) idea.<p>I need money. I am 29, I am originally from Poland, but I have lived last 10 yrs in UK ( where I studied AI and electronics ). Now Im back to Poland (I moved here because of my beloved woman).<p>I am trying my best to live and work here and also pay the student loan in UK... but it goes bad. Interests are rising and the rope on my neck is getting tighter. I need to think about future, having 4 kids, lovely dogs and mid size house.<p>I am not genius, nor super smart. Average I would say. I am very curious about a world and try to thing by myself.<p>and I am wondering... what to do ? I know people getting money just for nothing to be honest, like for example selling abstraction paintings for millions... or some stupid stones instead of animals.<p>I do not want to have money just because of it itself. I will not but a Ferrari. I do not need it, its not practical. Maybe.... some comfortable little family SUV. But I will donate a lot of money to homeless dogs and poor kids. I promise. Really. I feel bad when I see a bird with a wound.<p>I know that if you had some million dollar idea, you would probably materialized it yourself. But....
Maybe.... there is something you could share ?<p>I will appropriate any advice, idea, anything. I need to move on but I do not know in which direction.<p>Thank you !
======
cylinder
You studied AI and Electronics, here's an idea...maybe work in AI and
Electronics?

------
opendomain
Do you have any skills?

